# Changing Table



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, here it is! The changing table is done, well like 98% done. I still want to put a door on the front, but that can wait. It turned out to be a pretty large piece. It's 36" along the square sides, 40" high, and about 42" front to back corner. Its mostly MDF with hardwood for the legs and shelf supports. Its nice to finally have it done and, as you can see, it was immediately filled up with stuff.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice design of having it a corner unit. Great use of space.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

This is a nice design. I don't think I've seen a corner unit like this one. Of course, my kids are all grown now, the youngest is 18.

I would be interested in hearing how this corner-changing table design works out for you.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

As long as the subject of the table is facing the correct direction it should work great!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sabre,
Looks like a winner. 

Av8r, 
good point! I was just thinking about that same thing. Way back when someone told me that whenever you take a baby's diaper off, you better cover them up immediately with a towel, cloth diaper, whatever. One time I forgot and took a direct hit.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That came out great!!!! A corner change table. Nice change from the norm. Is this your design or someone elses? Either way, great job. I love it.
Ken


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

The idea of a corner table came from one of the cheapo particle board and paper furniture pieces we saw online, walmart I think. I took the idea and made some improvements of my own. Its really nice having some more shelf/storage space in the smallish room we have for the nursery. It really helps to anchor the room. My wife helped a lot with her sister's boys and seems to think this will make it easier to change the baby than the standard sideways orientation of the baby. And hopefully help me avoid the inevitable "direct hit" as Mike puts it :laughing: Thanks for the comments!


----------



## adelaide11 (Jun 5, 2009)

Perfect to use the corner of any room. And delivering proper place to put toys and other things. I would like to use this for my CDs


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job and clever idea for using the corner of a room. Not sure about the girls but speaking as a father of 3 boys you learn to cover up those firehoses fast!

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Sabres78 said:


> The idea of a corner table came from one of the cheapo particle board and paper furniture pieces we saw online, walmart I think. I took the idea and made some improvements of my own.


I like how you got the idea, modified it, and used the materials you wanted. Good stuff.

Rob


----------



## robert.johnsonjr1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Grandpa*

Would love to get the plans for this corner changing table. Daughter is expecting in January and I would like to make this for her. If you see this message you can reach me at 615-364-5737 or email me at [email protected]. Thanks!

Bob Johnson:yes:


----------

